# What is the best way to prevent jumping?



## charlie2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

Greetings! Our puppy is going on 11 weeks and he has just started to jump on us and other people. Of course, everyone thinks it's cute now, but I guarantee in a few more weeks, and several more pounds, they won't think so! What is the best way that we can stop this behavior at this point?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

If you pup responds to the sit command use this as soon as the jumping starts. Turn your back ask to sit and once the pup has sat give them a treat. Do not give the pup any attention when jumping. This includes saying no, no no or down down down as this will most likely excite them. Using the sit command redirects the behavior and the treat ensures that they are rewarded for not being excited. You may find with your pup that giving them attention once they sit is a treat enough and you don't have to treat them everytime. Good luck.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Get him to jump on you. Grab his paws and squeeze the skin between the paw pads with thumb and forefinger. Say "Dowwwwn, No Jumping"". When he starts to squirm and feel discomfort stop. Get him to jump on you again. If he does it you didn't squeeze hard enough. With a V it should only take a few times each week for a couple weeks to cure this problem.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah never did respond to the 'shall we dance' technique of holding her paws while she stood or the squeezing of her paws. Perhaps as Linescreamer said, I just didn't squeeze hard enough. The knee in the chest didn't work for us either.

What has worked is a combination of Savannah getting older and me realizing that if I just squat down when I know she is about to jump, she won't need to jump. For instance, when meeting people, I started with neighbors. When they came up to us, I would say something like 'you remember Savannah' and squat down and put my arms around her without holding her. Most of the time, they would walk up and pet her head, she would circle them, then come back to me. Since I was already at her level, she didn't need to bounce. Then I could stand up without her jumping. 

Kind of like with 4 year old kids. If you lean over when they run up for a hug, sometimes they will drop their legs out from under themselves so you will pick them up. If you squat down, they know they already have your undivided attention.


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Our Maisy just turned 15 weeks this Sunday and we have also been looking out for good ways to make her stop. Including putting our knee up when she jumps, intirely ignoring her, and the one that has worked best is a spray bottle. We use it for all kind of punishments like going upstairs or one the couch. They really don't like it when you squirt them right between the eyes. Good Luck!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D Our Sam is 5.5 months old and still jumps. Jumps, because people share an excited energy ("HIIII liiitle dogie - waving the hands) - this is the cue to jump. A 5 month old 35 pound dog jumping is heavy. 
I always warn people to leave the excited energy at the door and come in looking calm and even, if the dog is still pestering them I ask to fold the arms and look up. It's usually annoying to dogs when a person is not acknowledging them. If the arms are waving around the dog's pray drive is engaged and will chase the hands.
Also, children act like pray when they move and the dog will chase.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

datacan- so true about people constantly waving their hands around the dog. It drives me nuts. one guy would do it in a nervous fashion and it would make my puppy wild when he was really young; then he'd scold him for it. When you're so aware of these things, it's hard to understand how others are so clueless!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep. I can stop any dog from jumping on me. Need to sqeeze until they feel it. They will remember. I can walk into a friends house and watch his dog jump on others and never on me.


----------

